# Sticky  Languages of Love



## Maiden

*The Five Love Languages* 
Your primary love language is probably
*Quality Time*
with a secondary love language being
*Physical Touch*.

*Complete set of results*

Quality Time: 9
Physical Touch: 7
Acts of Service: 6
Words of Affirmation: 6
Receiving Gifts: 2


----------



## Catfish

Your primary love language is probably* Quality Time*
with a secondary love language being* Physical Touch*.

*Complete set of results*
Quality Time: 11
Physical Touch: 9
Words of Affirmation: 5
Receiving Gifts: 3
Acts of Service: 1

This seems about right. Spending time together, no matter what we're doing, is very important to me.


----------



## Love Obsessed

*The Five Love Languages*

Your primary love language is probably

*Physical Touch*
with a secondary love language being

*Acts of Service.
*

Complete set of results
Physical Touch: 11
Acts of Service: 7
Quality Time: 6
Words of Affirmation: 6
Receiving Gifts: 0


----------



## haplo

Your primary love languages are 
*Acts of Service* and *Quality Time*.


*Complete set of results*

Acts of Service: 8
Quality Time: 8
Physical Touch: 7
Words of Affirmation: 7
Receiving Gifts: 0


----------



## mrkedi

The Five Love Languages 
Your primary love languages are probably
Physical Touch and Quality Time.


Complete set of results
Physical Touch: 9 
Quality Time: 9 
Acts of Service: 7 
Words of Affirmation: 5 
Receiving Gifts: 0 

well, i like gift too :laughing: just not the top prioirty when it comes to other things.


----------



## susurration

Complete set of results
Acts of Service: 9
Quality Time: 8
Physical Touch: 8
Words of Affirmation: 5
Receiving Gifts: 0


Haha, basically all of the above minus gifts. I was actually thinking about this the other day... I would not go well with someone whose first or second priority was receiving gifts.


----------



## sarek

Your primary love language is probably
*Physical Touch*
with a secondary love language being
*Quality Time*.

*Complete set of results*

Physical Touch: 11
Quality Time: 10
Acts of Service: 5
Words of Affirmation: 4
Receiving Gifts: 0

Basically I agree although I think Words of Affirmation should rank no. 3
And I also feel very loved when I receive a gift from my gf, so the 0 is too low, although the other languages of love rank higher for me.


----------



## spg565

Your primary love language is probably
*Quality Time*
with a secondary love language being
*Words of Affirmation*.

*Complete set of results*

Quality Time: 11
Words of Affirmation: 7
Acts of Service: 5
Physical Touch: 5
Receiving Gifts: 2


----------



## jbking

Your primary love language is probably
Physical Touch
with a secondary love language being
Quality Time.

Complete set of results

Physical Touch: 12 
Quality Time: 8
Words of Affirmation: 6
Acts of Service: 4
Receiving Gifts: 0


----------



## L'Empereur

The Five Love Languages 
Your primary love language is probably
*Acts of Service*
with a secondary love language being
*Physical Touch*.

*Complete set of results*

Acts of Service: 8
Physical Touch: 7
Quality Time: 6
Words of Affirmation: 6
Receiving Gifts: 3


----------



## bookworm

Your primary love language is probably
*Quality Time*
with a secondary love language being
*Receiving Gifts*.


*Complete set of results*

Quality Time:  8Receiving Gifts:  7Words of Affirmation:  6Acts of Service:  4Physical Touch:  4


----------



## Vaka

Quality Time: 10Physical Touch: 8Acts of Service: 6Receiving Gifts: 3Words of Affirmation: 3


----------



## Atenza Coltheart

Your primary love language is probably
Physical Touch
with a secondary love language being
Quality Time.
Complete set of results
Physical Touch: 10
Quality Time: 9
Words of Affirmation: 7
Receiving Gifts: 3
Acts of Service: 1

I'd say this is true.. for the most part xD


----------



## joyrjw

The Five Love Languages 
Your primary love language is probably
Quality Time
with a secondary love language being
Physical Touch.


Complete set of results
Quality Time: 10 
Physical Touch: 9 
Acts of Service: 4 
Words of Affirmation: 4 
Receiving Gifts: 3 

:happy:


----------



## jewelz

11 Quality Time 
8 Physical Touch

7 Words of Affirmation 
1 Receiving Gifts 
3 Acts of Service


----------



## mnemonicfx

Physical Touch: 12
Quality Time: 9
Acts of Service: 5
Words of Affirmation: 4
Receiving Gifts: 0


----------



## SyndiCat

Physical Touch: 12
Quality Time: 8
Words of Affirmation: 6
Acts of Service: 4
Receiving Gifts: 0

I didn't really have to do a test to figure that one out.


----------



## Zero11

Physical Touch
with a secondary love language being
Acts of Service.

Complete set of results
Physical Touch: 10
Acts of Service: 7
Words of Affirmation: 7
Quality Time: 5
Receiving Gifts: 1


----------



## sayalain

Your primary love language is probably
Acts of Service
with a secondary love language being
Quality Time.

Complete set of results
Acts of Service: 12
Quality Time: 9
Physical Touch: 5
Receiving Gifts: 3
Words of Affirmation: 1


----------



## Pyroscope

Your primary love language is probably
Words of Affirmation.
with a secondary love language being
Physical Touch.

Complete set of results
Words of Affirmation: 10
Physical Touch: 10
Quality Time: 6 
Acts of Service: 3
Receiving Gifts: 1

It's kind of interesting because it does explain my overly sensitive nature to what people say. I have always found that although I value people doing things for me and them spending time with me, they generally *need* to tell me how they feel about me for me to be totally sure of it, even if I suspect it. I do enjoy quality time, but I'm quite an awkward person...  so I guess affirmation makes me feel that time is actually _wanted_ and I worry less about it roud:


----------



## timwaagh

the nice thing about the internet is that it's anonymous...oh wait it's not. 
Quality Time: 11
Physical Touch: 9
Words of Affirmation: 6
Acts of Service: 3
Receiving Gifts: 1


----------



## Valdyr

Your primary love language is probably
*Quality Time*
with a secondary love language being
*Physical Touch.*

Complete set of results
Quality Time: 11
Physical Touch: 7
Words of Affirmation: 6
Acts of Service: 5
Receiving Gifts: 1


----------



## iDane

Quality Time: 11
Physical Touch: 8
Acts of Service: 7
Words of Affirmation: 4
Receiving Gifts: 0


----------



## Introspiritual

Words of Affirmation: 11
Quality Time: 10
Acts of Service: 4
Receiving Gifts: 3
Physical Touch: 2


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Complete set of results

Quality Time: 11
Words of Affirmation: 7
Acts of Service: 6
Physical Touch: 4
Receiving Gifts: 2


----------



## Filigeedreamer

Your primary love language is probably
Quality Time
with a secondary love language being
Acts of Service.

Quality Time: 10 
Acts of Service: 9 
Physical Touch: 4 
Words of Affirmation: 4 
Receiving Gifts: 3 

I like long periods of undevided attention...and then to blank you entirly while I engadge with an importaint project, like playing a computor game, or writing. If you could do my washing up and cook me food while I did that, then listen attentivly while I ramble about what I did without you and my views on life, it'd be great. 

No takers? :tongue:


----------



## darksoul

Your primary love language is probably
*Acts of Service*
with a secondary love language being
*Quality Time*

Acts of Service: 11
Quality Time: 9
Physical Touch: 7
Words of Affirmation: 3
Receiving Gifts: 0


----------



## pretty.Odd

Your primary love language is probably
Quality Time
with a secondary love language being
Physical Touch.

Complete set of results
Quality Time: 11 
Physical Touch: 5 
Receiving Gifts: 5 
Words of Affirmation: 5 
Acts of Service: 4


----------



## yellowbritt

Your primary love language is probably
*Quality Time*
with a secondary love language being
*Words of Affirmation*.

*Complete set of results*

Quality Time: 11Words of Affirmation: 8Physical Touch: 6Acts of Service: 4Receiving Gifts: 1


----------



## sensorium

Your primary love language is probably
Physical Touch
with a secondary love language being
Quality Time.

Complete set of results
Physical Touch: 11
Quality Time: 10
Acts of Service: 5
Words of Affirmation: 3
Receiving Gifts: 1


----------



## Malovane

Your primary love language is probably
*Acts of Service*
with a secondary love language being
*Quality Time*.

*Complete set of results*

Acts of Service: 10
Quality Time: 9
Physical Touch: 7
Words of Affirmation: 4
Receiving Gifts: 0


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Your primary love language is probably
*Words of Affirmation*
with a secondary love language being
*Acts of Service*.

Complete set of results
Words of Affirmation: 9
Acts of Service: 8
Quality Time: 7
Receiving Gifts: 3
Physical Touch: 2


----------



## clear moon

Your primary love language is probably
Quality Time
with a secondary love language being
Physical Touch.

Complete set of results
Quality Time: 10
Physical Touch: 8
Words of Affirmation: 7
Acts of Service: 4
Receiving Gifts: 1


----------



## Dancnonthestars

Your primary love language is probably
Physical Touch
with a secondary love language being
Quality Time.


Complete set of results
Physical Touch: 12 
Quality Time: 7 
Words of Affirmation: 7 
Acts of Service: 4 
Receiving Gifts: 0


----------



## zenrevolver

*Personality type and love languages*

I searched around the forums a bit and didn't see it mentioned. I was just wondering if anyone has seen a correlation (does not necessarily imply causation!) between personality type and love languages (Take the test here if you're unfamiliar!)

I am an ENTP and my primary love language is touch. My wife is an INFJ and hers is quality time. 

Does anyone have an opinion on the matter?


----------



## Kriash

I got quality time almost tied with words of affirmation.


----------



## chibs

ISTP.

and i don't need to take the test to know touch is my thing


----------



## Kr3m1in

got quality time.
touch is a close runner-up.

makes sense


----------



## SullenAesir

"Words of Affirmation" is my primary, apparently. "Quality Time" and "Physical Touch" were rather high, as well.


----------



## waterviolet

I've read the book and I'm pretty much tied between Quality Time and Physical Touch. As an INFJ this is significant because we only let very special people close enough to provide these things.


----------



## FXGZ

I want a partner. Opportunistic and ambitious towards realizing goals, but flexible and accommondating with each other. 

Doesn't have to be together physically all the time, but must be together mentally (i.e., similar goals and ideas). By acheiving a common set of goals and encouraging each other through out the process, is what my ideal SO should be doing. He is someone I would be constantly searching for...but I know, it is a bit unrealisitc.

A NT-type


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

ENTP

quality time with touch as a close second.

It sort of bothered me that every other question was about people giving you presents. I find that to be shallow.


----------



## Zster

Quality time follow (closely) by touch.

ENFP


----------



## Fizz

ESTP

Physical Touch is primary and Quality Time was secondary.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

ESFP

Physical touch,Quality time.


----------



## nádej

Physical touch is primary, but words of affirmation is not far behind. I'm an ENFP.


----------



## soul215

I got a 12 on "acts of service".


----------



## sparkles

ESFP 
Primary: Touch
Secondary: Quality Time


----------



## sparkles

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> ESFP
> 
> Physical touch,Quality time.





sparkles said:


> ESFP
> Primary: Touch
> Secondary: Quality Time


 oooh correlation!


----------



## Fizz

sparkles said:


> oooh correlation!


I'm one letter off and got the same thing.


----------



## sparkles

Fizz said:


> I'm one letter off and got the same thing.


 Awsa. Wonder if that's an Se thing? Is Se your primary function too?


----------



## Fizz

sparkles said:


> Awsa. Wonder if that's an Se thing? Is Se your primary function too?


Yup. Se all the way baby.

ESFP: Se Fi Te Ni
ESTP: Se Ti Fe Ni


----------



## GiGiMahogany

I'm INFJ

Quality Time and Physical Touch tied for the top spot, and second was Words of Affirmation...


----------



## Agile

Quality Time, Words of Affirmation - ENFP


----------



## Evgenia

INFP
1st Physical touch
2nd Quality Time


----------



## scude

Physical touch and quality time. And I'm INFJ.


----------



## avatarphen

touch and quality time - ENFJ


----------



## perennialurker

Quality Time, Physical Touch, and Acts of Service


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Quality time, followed by Words of Affirmation.

I'm not sure if I'm either INTJ or INFJ.


----------



## daydr3am

INFJ - Quality time, with physical touch as a close second (almost tied).


----------



## MiriMiriAru

Receiving gifts, with quality time one point behind, and words of affirmation a close third.

While this is reasonably accurate (I am ambivalent about touch, and I don't like people serving me), I still have to call bollocks on this test. Mainly because for nearly every question I wanted to answer "neither". The test seems to assume that love has some sort of primacy of importance in a relationship, which may not be the case. I kind of like receiving gifts, but I'd be fine if I didn't get any. I don't really need to spend time with anyone, and if I do, there's a good chance I'll have an argument if we don't see eye to eye on stuff. And while being affirmed is nice, I don't really care. I'm more concerned with being anti-affirmed. 

Hmmm... No wonder that personality disorder test told me I'm a robot. Damn.


----------



## redmanXNTP

Zombie Jesus said:


> Receiving gifts, with quality time one point behind, and words of affirmation a close third.
> 
> While this is reasonably accurate (I am ambivalent about touch, and I don't like people serving me), I still have to call bollocks on this test. Mainly because for nearly every question I wanted to answer "neither". The test seems to assume that love has some sort of primacy of importance in a relationship, which may not be the case. I kind of like receiving gifts, but I'd be fine if I didn't get any. I don't really need to spend time with anyone, and if I do, there's a good chance I'll have an argument if we don't see eye to eye on stuff. And while being affirmed is nice, I don't really care. I'm more concerned with being un-affirmed.
> 
> Hmmm... No wonder that personality disorder test told me I'm a robot. Damn.


Yeah, I guess that test doesn't account much for people who are misanthropes. . .


----------



## Promethea

Words of Affirmation and Touch.


----------



## MiriMiriAru

Well, I would hope I wouldn't have misanthropic feelings toward whoever I'm in a relationship with, no matter how I might despise the rest of humanity. Still, I agree with you, and I'd add it doesn't account for indifference either.


----------



## zenrevolver

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> ENTP
> 
> quality time with touch as a close second.
> 
> It sort of bothered me that every other question was about people giving you presents. I find that to be shallow.


ENTP here, too. I totally agree. I always perceive the intent behind the gift, but I prefer to get my own stuff. Words of affirmation, too, usually just make me feel uncomfortable. I prefer applause to praise.


----------



## zenrevolver

alextyrian said:


> INTP - I got Physical Touch and Receiving Gifts.
> 
> It's actually kind of incredible to me that no one else is choosing to answer that gifts are important to them. I like having physical symbols of things. I have a little stone with a cross embossed on it that was given to me by a friend's mother that's from the dollar store. She gave it to me after finding me walking away from my house crying and talking to me about my fractured relationship with my own mother. She intended for it to remind me of Jesus, but it really just serves to me as a reminder of all the ways I'm grateful for her. I love receiving gifts.


I personally am not into receiving gifts, really, as I don't tie a lot of emotional value on to them. But I know my wife, INFJ, does. It isn't one of her main love languages, but I think it's up there. And no, it's not that she wants me to buy her stuff or be a sugar-daddy, or anything. Rather, when you are thoughtful enough to get her something meaningful, she'll treasure and remember the significance for all time--in the process transferring the value she places on that relationship or situation into the object given.


----------



## zenrevolver

This is really an interesting thread! Once we start to get a good representative sample, I'll try to create some order or a spreadsheet and see if we can come up with some generalized theories about personality types and love languages. We need a more representative sample, though, so tell your friends! (Especially those elusive SJs!) 

Remember to list your personality type with your love language, because some haven't. Thanks!


----------



## Sonny

alextyrian said:


> It's actually kind of incredible to me that no one else is choosing to answer that gifts are important to them. I like having physical symbols of things. I have a little stone with a cross embossed on it that was given to me by a friend's mother that's from the dollar store. She gave it to me after finding me walking away from my house crying and talking to me about my fractured relationship with my own mother. She intended for it to remind me of Jesus, but it really just serves to me as a reminder of all the ways I'm grateful for her. I love receiving gifts.


Although not surprised that it's not a popular choice I'm with you on the rest of what you've said.

People seem to intrinsically link gifts as a love language to "shallow" without stopping to consider what it is about a gift that someone may see as expressing love or that a physical item could mean something deep because of the connection it has to a person or memory. Gifts can say a lot to me as a love language.


----------



## princessJAY

INTP, low I

*Quality Time *and *Touch*.

Gifts are cool and I love receiving them, but they seem so Fe. It's hard for me to feel the love behind them.

Acts of Service makes me feel guilty. Makes me feel like I now have a duty to do something serviceable back.

Words of Affirmation... Words come too easily to me, and I never use them to convey naked feelings, and am somewhat at a loss when the recipient. I also don't need other people to verbally affirm me -- seems redundant. Either I am ok with what I'm doing, or not. How would other people's verbal opinions help, unless it is in the form of advice or useful critique?


----------



## ponyjoyride

1. Quality Time
2. Acts of Service
3. Touch
4. Words of Affirmation
5. Touch
6. Gifts

Quality time is definitely most important. I want to spend time together and do all kinds of stuff! I also love it when my SO does things for me. It's such a turn on


----------



## Sara Torailles

INFJ

First place is physical touch.
Second place is a tie between words of affirmation and quality time, but I think quality time is a little higher.


----------



## SnnyYellow

Quality Time
Words of affirmation
Physical Touch
Acts of Service
Receiving gifts


----------



## ApolloNoUta

Personality type: ENFP, but cusp on the E/I part.

Quality Time and Physical Touch, tied. Followed by Acts of Service, Words of Affirmation, and finally Receiving Gifts.


----------



## unico

I tend to score pretty close to equal on all love languages (all are important to me), but I tested highest as words of affirmation, which as an INFJ, I'm guessing is pretty standard.


----------



## Nitou

Quality time - 33%
Touch - 30%
Acts of Service - 13%
Words of affirmation - 13%
Gifts - 10%

I value acts of service more highly than this test implies, but it is more of an expression of familial or platonic love than romantic love to me.


----------



## SingingBird

INFP
Primary: Physical Touch (makes sense, I love hugs and to be held. ...But only by certain people...)
Secondary: Tie between Words of Affection and Quality Time (also fits)


----------



## Tahini

If you google "Myers Briggs Compatibility", there will be some hits leading to descriptions of how different types act as couples. Maybe that'll help?


----------



## killerB

INFJ, got Physical Touch, got 11 on that and the highest is 12 so that is pretty important for me. The second one was an 7 and that was words of affirmation.

It makes sense to me that I am physical.


----------



## Dancnonthestars

Physical touch and quality time are hand in hand for me.


----------



## Peacock

Quality time followed by physical touch.


----------



## LotusBlossom

ISFP
primary - words of affirmation
secondary - acts of service

not what i was expecting, but the test is only as accurate as the answers i give it, and tbh I'm not even sure what my answers are to a lot of these questions.


----------



## mockingbird girl

INTP female

1. physical touch
2. quality time
3. acts of service
4. words of affirmation
5. gifts

That said, I think they all add to a balanced relationship.


----------



## Eerie

ENFP

quality time & physical touch.

Seems totally correct.


----------



## MindBomb

INTJ

1. Physical touch
2. Quality time

Gifts and words of affirmation virtually non-existent.


----------



## Garden

1. Quality Time.
2. Words of Affirmation.
3. Physical Touch.
4. Acts of Service.
5. Gifts.

Pretty accurate for me.


----------



## Vivid Melody

INFJ

40% Words of Affirmation
27% Physical Touch
23% Quality Time
7% Acts of Service
3% Receiving Gifts


----------



## NaughyChimp

ENFP Female:
Words of affirmation definitely #1 
Physical touch/ quality time tied for #2


----------



## Aerorobyn

xSfP

1. Touch
2. tie between Quality Time and Gifts


----------



## SharpThingsExciteMe

I got Physical Touch with Quality Time not too far behind.


----------



## Sonne

Good ol' fashioned quality time is nice.


----------



## unico

I'm an INFJ and generally score highest on Words of Affirmation, but all the love languages are close for me.


----------



## lemonlemon

INFP. Quality time (10), physical touch (9), acts of service (8), with the others way behind. 

Had I done this years ago, I'd have gotten much higher on the 'words' bollocks. After a painful relationship with a wordsmithing charmer, I'd be much more impressed with someone who'd help me carry groceries, pick me up from the airport, or not complain about having to care for me when I'm sick. 

I love words and all, but I now feel the most important things are unsaid.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

INFJ: 
30% Physical Touch 9 
23% Quality Time 7 
20% Words of Affirmation 6 
20% Acts of Service 6 
7% Receiving Gifts 2


----------



## Erbse

Physical stuff.
Help.

end of list.


----------



## LauraK

Quality time and Physical touch were tied for first with words of affirmation second, followed by acts of service and receiving gifts last.


----------



## angularvelocity

I don't believe this will ever be MBTI type related.. it will depend on how you were raised and what you value in feeling loved.

INFJ and my major love language is touch, giving and receiving.


----------



## NaughyChimp

I dunno. I'd venture that "F"s are more likely to want to receive and give words of affirmation. Just a guess.

Edited to add: I mean, I'd venture that Fs are more likely than Ts to want words of affirmation.


----------



## Mulberries

INFP- acts of service and quality time. 

I got very low in the receiving gifts one.


----------



## Askeladden

Physical touch was primary and quality time was secondary. I'm INTP.


----------



## Exemplar

ENTP, and I don't need the test to tell me that it's touch by a mile.


----------



## KiloBravo

leiroz said:


> wow, got the exact same results i'm male INFP..i wonder if all of us are in this same wavelength as far as receiving love?


We should keep an eye on this forum and monitor the results.


----------



## Steve MD

xNFP

Physical Touch topped with 10
Quality Time with 9


----------



## SuperfineConcubine

ISFJ / Acts of Service  (SHOCKING)


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys

ENFP touch first then words of affirmation


----------



## NYEnglishRose

I am an INFJ whose primary love language is quality time and secondary love language is physical touch.


----------



## Love Wins

*What is Your "Love Language"?*

I had heard about this theory of "the 5 love languages" developed by Gary Chapman. To my understanding, according to him each person has one (or at most two) primary love language through which they are most likely to want to receive and show love. To learn more about it and/or take the love language quiz, visit this site: Home - The 5 Love Languages® 

I was wondering whether there are certain types that tend to lean more towards certain love languages than others. I've made a few guesses in my mind, but I'm sort of thinking that maybe this doesn't have much at all to do with personality type. But for the sake of curiosity, answer what your love language is in the poll and comment what you put!  Just for fun! 

My primary love language is Words of Affirmation.


----------



## Charliemander

According to the test, my main love language is Words of Affirmation too, but it's tied with Quality Time.


----------



## sanari

I have been familiar with Gary Chapman's theories for at least a decade now, from when he first visited our campus. I tested back then, and I am sure I am still the same. My primary love language is Words of Affirmation; my secondary is tied with Physical Touch and Quality Time.

If the test you have at the top does not account for the secondary love type, then it is not following Gary Chapman. He examines all the way down to the tertiary type.

The point of knowing your love language is so you can improve your relationships with others - both love and family, and also friendships. If you know the other person's love language, speak it. It will make everything more fulfilling.


----------



## Love Wins

sanari said:


> I have been familiar with Gary Chapman's theories for at least a decade now, from when he first visited our campus. I tested back then, and I am sure I am still the same. My primary love language is Words of Affirmation; my secondary is tied with Physical Touch and Quality Time.
> 
> If the test you have at the top does not account for the secondary love type, then it is not following Gary Chapman. He examines all the way down to the tertiary type.


Funny! I got the exact same!  And it does. It shows you what you score on each love language. I think it's the official site?



sanari said:


> The point of knowing your love language is so you can improve your relationships with others - both love and family, and also friendships. If you know the other person's love language, speak it. It will make everything more fulfilling.


I agree. It has helped me in dealing with my dad who I've clashed with quite a bit in the past.


----------



## sanari

Love Wins said:


> Funny! I got the exact same!  And it does. It shows you what you score on each love language. I think it's the official site?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It has helped me in dealing with my dad who I've clashed with quite a bit in the past.


Darn! You're female. xD


----------



## MrShatter

Physical Touch>Quality Time


----------



## Love Wins

sanari said:


> Darn! You're female. xD


Hahaha!! Yes I am...and you are too. quite disappointing! :wink:


----------



## Nadine M. Viores

*What is Your Love Language?*

Learn about your love language and find out what fills your love tank! 
There are 5 types:
*Words of Affirmation*

Actions don’t always speak louder than words. If this is your love language, unsolicited compliments mean the world to you. Hearing the words, “I love you,” are important—hearing the reasons behind that love sends your spirits skyward. Insults can leave you shattered and are not easily forgotten.
*Quality Time*

In the vernacular of Quality Time, nothing says, “I love you,” like full, undivided attention. Being there for this type of person is critical, but really being there—with the TV off, fork and knife down, and all chores and tasks on standby—makes your significant other feel truly special and loved. Distractions, postponed dates, or the failure to listen can be especially hurtful.
*Receiving Gifts*

Don’t mistake this love language for materialism; the receiver of gifts thrives on the love, thoughtfulness, and effort behind the gift. If you speak this language, the perfect gift or gesture shows that you are known, you are cared for, and you are prized above whatever was sacrificed to bring the gift to you. A missed birthday, anniversary, or a hasty, thoughtless gift would be disastrous—so would the absence of everyday gestures.
*Acts of Service*

Can vacuuming the floors really be an expression of love? Absolutely! Anything you do to ease the burden of responsibilities weighing on an “Acts of Service” person will speak volumes. The words he or she most want to hear: “Let me do that for you.” Laziness, broken commitments, and making more work for them tell speakers of this language their feelings don’t matter.
*Physical Touch*

This language isn’t all about the bedroom. A person whose primary language is Physical Touch is, not surprisingly, very touchy. Hugs, pats on the back, holding hands, and thoughtful touches on the arm, shoulder, or face—they can all be ways to show excitement, concern, care, and love. Physical presence and accessibility are crucial, while neglect or abuse can be unforgivable and destructive.

Mine is words of affirmation, find out yours through the website (^.^)

Home - The 5 Love Languages®


----------



## chances2468

Thanks for sharing. 

I got: *Quality Time*

In Quality Time, nothing says “I love you” like full, undivided attention. Being there for this type of person is critical, but really being there—with the TV off, fork and knife down, and all chores and tasks on standby—makes you feel truly special and loved. Distractions, postponed activities, or the failure to listen can be especially hurtful.


----------



## Bel Esprit

7 - Words of Affirmation
9 - Quality Time
4 - Receiving Gifts
5 - Acts of Service
5 - Physical Touch


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

*Physical Touch*

A person whose primary language is Physical Touch is, not surprisingly, very touchy. Hugs, pats on the back, and thoughtful touches on the arm—they can all be ways to show excitement, concern, care, and love. Physical presence and accessibility are crucial, while neglect or abuse can be unforgivable and destructive.

sounds just like me


----------



## Heaven Star

Physical touch, oh yeah ;p...and quality time

...actually I don't even know now. Probably a bit of everything. I'm not too touchy feely actually.


----------



## kiskadee

6 Words of Affirmation
9 Quality Time
4 Receiving Gifts
10 Acts of Service
1 Physical Touch

Acts of Service
Can helping with homework really be an expression of love? Absolutely! Anything you do to ease the burden of responsibilities weighing on an “Acts of Service” person will speak volumes. The words he or she most wants to hear: “Let me do that for you.” Laziness, broken commitments, and making more work for them tell speakers of this language their feelings don’t matter.


Yeah, this all sounds pretty much exactly like me. Or maybe I'm just lazy. XP


----------



## DMack

*5 Love Languages*

During one of the many futile attempts to save my marraige I was introduced to the 5 Love Languages. It's an interesting assesment on what makes people feel loved. I'm vary curious as to how this may or may not relate to typology or ennegrams.

My top two are Quality Time (11 out of 30) and Physical Touch (10 out of 30).

Anyone taken the test before, what where your results?

Assessment
The 5 Love Languages | The 5 Love Languages®

*Note - this was developed by a conservative christian, so I don't think sex is mentioned unless you do husband or wife on the assessment. If you've had any sort of significant relationship you'll want to do those.


----------



## geekofalltrades

Hmm... 12 on quality time and 9 on physical touch. And 0 on receiving gifts, lol. I'm INFJ 2w3.


----------



## Monkey King

Physical touch
Quality Time/ Acts of service (Tied)


----------



## dream land fantasy

Your primary love language is probably
Quality Time
with a secondary love language being
Physical Touch.


Complete set of results
Words of Affirmation 48
Quality Time 94
Receiving Gifts 4
Acts of Service 22
Physical Touch 84


----------



## Amore

My top is Words of Affirmation and Quality Time. My heart will be crush if you say something mean (and even if you didn't mean it). For example, "can you go away" or "I don't need your help". I would feel total rejection.


----------



## HotaruSan

Acts of Service: 12
Receiving Gifts: 10
Quality Time: 5
Words of Affirmation: 3
Physical Touch: 0

Yeah, I may be a girl but I appreciate ACTION rather than talking. Talk is cheap and full of fluffy hot air. I hate people touching me or touching other people. But, if you DO something, I respect you tremendously for it. If you say something- BACK IT UP! It's hard respecting lazy people or people who don't follow through with their commitments/promises. Note: I don't hate you, I just don't respect you... at all.


----------



## LuckyStar

Receiving Gifts 10
Acts of Service 8
Quality Time 6
Words of Affirmation 5
Physical Touch 1


----------



## letter_to_dana

Guys, the link on the 1st page doesn't work anymore.

Luckily, i've done the test elsewhere and my score was *quality time* and *physical touch*. And that's true.
I really need a lot of time spent together with my boyfriend and a lot of physical touch to feel loved. But hopefully this doesn't make me too needy. I noticed that most guys run away from girlfriends that are too needy or clingy.


----------



## Buta

Gah, I can't vote because I got equal results on two!

I did this particular test before attending a "Marriage By Design" course that is run by the Care for the Family charity in the UK to help people learn how to build stable and loving relationships. The course is aimed at engaged, soon to be married or newly-weds - though they certainly don't turn away the old-hands because sometimes even they need help! My partner and I found it very helpful and insightful - especially what we learnt from our Love Language results. <3

My results were:

*8* Words of Affirmation
*8* Quality Time
*2* Receiving Gifts
*7* Acts of Service
*5* Physical Touch

Meaning:

*Words of Affirmation*

Actions don’t always speak louder than words. If this is your love language, unsolicited compliments mean the world to you. Hearing the words, “I love you,” are important–hearing the reasons behind that love sends your spirits skyward. Insults can leave you shattered and are not easily forgotten. Kind, encouraging, and positive words are truly life-giving. *Quality Time*

In the vernacular of Quality Time, nothing says, “I love you,” like full, undivided attention. Being there for this type of person is critical, but really being there–with the TV off, fork and knife down, and all chores and tasks on standby–makes your significant other feel truly special and loved. Distractions, postponed dates, or the failure to listen can be especially hurtful. Quality time also means sharing quality conversation and quality activities.

Got me to a T quite frankly!  A bonus of the course too was I learnt that my partner felt loved through Quality Time too so this means we get on really well without too much trouble. 

It is possible for couples with conflicting languages to meet a compromise (because that was the whole point of the course too) but the trick is to listen to each others' needs and respect those needs. If you don't then the road will be harder.


----------



## Luminarium

My results:

Words of Affirmation: 10
Quality Time: 9
Physical Touch: 6
Receiving Gifts: 3
Acts of Service: 2

Yup, * Words of Affirmation* and *Quality Time.* I'm pretty insecure and I have low self esteem so yeah. It definitely fits.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

This was my quiz result:

*Your Love Language Personal Profile*

*Your Scores*



4 Words of Affirmation
8 Quality Time
6 Receiving Gifts
5 Acts of Service
7 Physical Touch
Looks like I'm one for whom actions clearly speak louder than words. I don't put much stock in words that lack corresponding, verifying behaviors.


----------



## brianbsmiley

Quality time was my top, with words of affirmation closely behind. Receiving gifts was at the very bottom. I normally just like to shop for myself haha.


----------



## Damalur_Sol

Your primary love language is probably
*Quality Time
*with a secondary love language being*
Physical Touch.
*Complete set of results:*
Quality Time: 9
Physical Touch: 7
Words of Affirmation: 5
Acts of Service: 6
Receiving Gifts: 3*


----------



## Soulfully

Primary language always kinda varying with quality time, depending on the test I choose.*
Physical Touch: 12*
*Quality Time: 7*
*Words of Affirmation: 7*
*Receiving Gifts: 3*
*Acts of Service: 1*


----------



## Chesire Tower

@Nightwine , that link appears to be broken but fortunately I found another one:

OkCupid | Take The 5 Love Languages Test



> Your result for The 5 Love Languages Test ...
> 
> 
> I love it when you get my car oil changes.
> 
> 8 Acts Of Service, 7 Quality Time, 7 Words Of Affirmation, 6 Gifts, and 2 Physical Touch!
> 
> Whichever category you scored the highest in is your primary love language. If there is a tie for the highest score (or very close to one), you are "bilingual" and have two primary love languages. This means that borth expressions of love are important to you. The highest score possible is 12 points in any category. Knowing your primary love language can help you communicate to others what you need from them in order to feel loved. Knowing others' primary love language will help you make sure the important people in your life know you love them in return.
> 
> THE QUICK AND DIRRRRRTY: You got the most points in:
> 
> Acts of Service: When people do stuff for you, you feel that they care for you. Maybe your dad always takes your car for its oil changes or that you especially enjoy when someone cooks for you. You feel love in those acts. Not to be confused with slavery.
> 
> Quality Time: You like one-on-one conversation and don't really care what you do as long you are enjoying the company of your friend/family/lover/coworker. This is when you feel the most affection from someone. Playing video games while talking to your girlfriend is not quality time.
> 
> Words of Affirmation: You feel extra good when people compliment you or tell you you're doing something well. You also really feel loved when people encourage and believe in you, more so than a hug or pat on the back. You're greeaaaat!
> 
> Receiving Gifts: You feel extra special when someone gives you something. It shows they were thinking about you. You might have a crazy porcelain angel collection of angels people have given you or won't throw stuff away that were once gifts. Price doesn't matter-- you'd feel loved if given a glued macaroni art project.
> 
> Physical Touch: You feel loved or well-liked when people hug you or high-five you. You'd be considered a person that loves "touchy-feely" stuff-- but only good touch. Beware of bad touch.
> 
> THE MEANINGFUL EXPLANATIONS: If your Primary Love Language is:
> 
> Acts of Service: Like the language of gifts, it's the thought and intent behind the acts of service that counts. It is equally the way acts of service are received. Acts of service is NOT slavery. They should not be done out of fear, guilt, or resentment. Love refuses to be manipulated. There is no, "If you loved me you would..." Even though you are fluent in this language, others may not be and may misinterpret your acts of service. You may want to ask him or her, "I really appreciate you having me over for dinner last week. Would you mind if I cleaned your bathroom? Otherwise something you did out of love may be seen as an act of charity or other insult. People who do acts of service for you (like help you with homework or teach you how to play the guitar) may illicit an emotional response from you. You may instantly like them more and maybe even want to do something helpful for them in return.
> 
> Quality Time: You crave togetherness. Being in the same room is not "togetherness". You want a person's undivided attention-- a true connection with someone. Dialects of the language of Quality Time are Quality Conversation, Quality Listening, and Quality Activities. You can enjoy just one or multiple dialects.
> 
> Quality Conversation consists of focusing on drawing the other person out, listening sympathetically to what they have to say, and asking questions with the genuine desire to understand their thoughts, feelings, and desires (not as a means to an end, like solving their problems). It also consists of you, yourself, verbalizing your thoughts, feelings, and desires.
> Quality Activities means you like to enjoy activities with people to spend time with those people. It's not the activity that's important but the quality time. Whether it's something new or something you love to do all the time, you'll always remember those times with the people that matter in your life.
> 
> To improve proficiency in Quality Conversation: Don't engage in other activities while you are listening to another person. This is about quality time. Listen for feelings and observe body language. Then confirm their feelings, e.g., "You must be really frustrated since..." It says you're listening and gives the person to clarify their feelings. Do not interrupt! Research has indicated that the average individual listens for only 17 sec before interrupting and interjecting their own ideas. Ask reflective questions (so there're no misunderstandings), express understanding (so they know they've been heard), and lastly, ask if there is anything you can do to be helpful.
> 
> Words of Affirmation: Everyone should learn to be proficient in this language of love. Some people are more fluent than others, but who doesn't like to hear good things about themselves? Some grew up in an environment where positive words were always being said like "I love you", "Good job", "I'm proud of you", or "You look nice today. They are already fluent and these words of affirmation may come easily to them to bestow onto others. Some people grow up in an environment where they never heard words of affirmation or they were rarely heard. The language of "Words of Affirmation" then may be a foreign one that has to be learned. If this is your primary love language, then you feel the best when you hear words of affirmation from people in your life. Dialects: Words of Encouragement ("You'll do a great job"), Words of Praise ("That's really great"), Kind Words (instead of "SURRRE, I'll be glad to do the dishes since you didn't do them", try something like "I felt disappointed that you didn't offer to help me this evening"-- a gentle answer)
> 
> To Improve Proficiency in Words of Affirmation: Think of things you can say to someone beforehand-- write a list if you have to. Think of true statements that affirm their existence. Tell your parents you love them. Tell the janitor that you'd be lost without him or her. Tell your girlfriend that you love her eyes. Tell your friends you appreciate everything they've done for you. Practice, practice, practice! People see lack of affirmation as a lack of interest. Don't just talk about work, the news, or your hobbies. Compliment someone-- you're thinking it anyway.
> 
> Receiving Gifts: A gift is something given to a person without any strings attached. It's not gift if flowers are given after a fight to make a girl feel better, unless it is a genuine expression of love. The important thing is not the gift, but the emotional love that is communicated in something physical even if it only lasts a few hours. If Gifts is your primary love language, it doesn't mean you're a gold digger or superficial. It just means that you enjoy getting gifts from loved ones and feel their love for you through those things. It could be a video game or a rock from Jamaica that your friend just came back from. It says, "I was thinking of you when I got you this". You will probably remember all the gifts you've gotten from people you care about and hold a lot of emotional value in those things.
> 
> To improve proficiency in giving gifts: Learn the person's interests. It shows that you listen, pay attention, and took the QualityTime to get something thoughtful. Some people collect things, some are interested in artsy things, or try to get them their favorite food or something they need. Choose gifts that are appropriate to your relationship. You're not going to start dating someone and a week later get them a rolex watch. If you're not sure, you can always ask if they'd be willing to accept a certain gift from you without any strings attached as an expression of love from you. Money is not the best gift.
> 
> Physical PhysicalTouch: To you, physical touch speaks louder than words: a hand on the shoulder during a talk, a pat on the back, a high-five as you pass by, or a back massage after a long day. Physical Touch can be appreciated by anyone, but to those fluent in the language of physical touch, it shouts. Withhold touch and you will isolate and rise doubts about your love. Of course, it's not just any physical touch that communicates love. There're appropriate/inappropriate and implicit(almost absent-minded, e.g., pat on the back)/explicit (commands your full attention, e.g., foot rub) PhysicalTouches.
> 
> To improve proficiency in Physical Touch: If you're not fluent in this language, it just takes learning one "word" at a time. Know someone whose primary language is Physical Touch? Try giving them a hug next time you see them. Hug your parents. When you're walking around with your significant other, grab their hand to hold. It may feel awkward to you at first, but you will be more comfortable the next time. In Gary Chapman's book, The Five Love Languages for Singles, he cites a situation where a woman named Marti was learning the language of Physical Touch. She said of hugging her mother, "The first time I hugged my mother, it was like hugging a pole. Now she is hugging me back."
> 
> Now remember, this test and the following expectations are from Gary Chapman's The Five Love Languages for Singles. It's a fabulous, insightful, and very practical. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Konkelvonk

Nightwine said:


> Take the test here.
> 
> My results were:
> 
> Your primary love language is probably
> Physical Touch
> with a secondary love language being
> Quality Time.
> 
> Complete set of results
> Physical Touch: 11
> Quality Time: 8
> Words of Affirmation: 8
> Acts of Service: 2
> Receiving Gifts: 1
> 
> Words of Affirmation probably should be tied with Physical Touch for me. The last either or question; _I need to be touched every day or I need your words of affirmation daily_; was a toss up question, I need both.
> 
> I first took this test before I was in a relationship that had a mismatch in communication, so it's interesting to see how it came into play for myself. Really, Words of Affirmation should probably be highest. The boyfriend 'speaks' in Acts of Service, and a common phrase from his mouth when I ask for more verbal reassurance is "But you know how much I like you." through what he does, and while I recognize it and appreciate it, I don't fully register it, if that makes sense.
> 
> Others?


My love languages are the same as yours.Weird


----------



## patch321

8 Words of Affirmation
4 Quality Time
1 Receiving Gifts
6 Acts of Service
11 Physical Touch


The site I went to asks if I'm married or not and then proceeds to ask me questions based on what my wife already does or doesn't do. I can't help but find it flawed. It seems like it would say much more about my wife than it does about me. 

"You wish your wife would leave you secret notes more often".

I'm not much of a gift kind of person but that would be GREAT! And yes, I would like it to happen more often because it's never happened.

I also don't mean to be critical but isn't "quality time" kind of an easy choice? I would think that what you want to do with that quality time would be more informative about what you need or want when it comes to love. 

After saying all this, I would have to say that my love languages are Spoken words and physical touch. I would say that I'm definitely wanting on the spoken word category. I'm a pretty confident guy, but there's something great about hearing "you look good today" from the person you care about.


----------



## CSM

6 - Words Of Affirmation
10 - Quality Time
3 - Receiving Gifts
1 - Acts Of Service
10 - Physical Touch


Not sure if the results are totally accurate (I believe I used the same site as patch321) but I've noticed that the physical touch and quality time criteria seem to apply to my truly intimate/romantic relationships (partners/spouses) rather than all relationships (friends/acquaintances/family).


----------



## AriyaSacca

All 5 are equally awesome to me!


----------



## Law

Physical Touch without a doubt reigns supreme for me.


----------



## Modal Soul

*69 *Thanks

lol


----------



## stiletto

*Acts of Service and Gifts are mine.*
Last is verbal affirmation


----------



## rambleonrose

*Your Scores*


10Physical Touch9Quality Time7Acts of Service3Words of Affirmation1Receiving Gifts

I think this is pretty accurate. Though I had a hard time differentiating whether my answers were answering what I like to do to show my love and what I prefer my partner to do. My feelings are so interweaved between showing/receiving most of the time.


----------



## Wubtavia

Physical Touch - 12
Acts of Service - 7
Quality Time - 7
Words of Affirmation - 4
Receiving Gifts - 0

ISTP - the secret cuddle monster.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Physical Touch > Quality Time = Acts of Service > Affirmation > Gifts


----------



## SarSedge

Acts of Service-----------*9*
Quality Time--------------*8*
Words of Affirmation-----*7*
Receiving Gifts------------*5*
Physical Touch------------*1*

Seems legit


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Wubtavia said:


> ISTP - the secret cuddle monster.


Facts.


----------



## Jakuri

Tie between quality time and physical touch (9); followed by words of affirmation, then acts of service, then gift.


----------



## cuddlyone

1. Words of Affirmation
2. Physical Touch/Affection
3. Quality Time

Don't need gifts so much as love.


----------



## xXMariahXx

ENFJ

Quality Time
Words of Affirmation 
Physical Touch 
Gifts
Acts of Service

(Words and Touch almost tie.)


----------



## TTBird1998

I'm an ENFP 
1. Physical Touch 
2. Words of Affirmation 
3. Quality Time 
4. Gifts 
5. Acts of service. 

Mainly Words of Affirmation and Physical touch.


----------



## Vanitas

ENTJ. 

*Physical Touch*, then *Quality Time* second. *Gifts* last.


----------



## KingShadow

I value words of affirmation above all else and quality time second; however, physical touch is a high priority for me as well.


----------



## Sman

Random thought of the day. are people high on physical touch more likely to be sex addicts/got big sexual cravings?

my results anyway (results and question unrelated.. huehuehue)
11	Physical Touch
8	Words of Affirmation
7	Quality Time
4	Acts of Service
0	Receiving Gifts


----------



## Wolf

10	Quality Time
8	Words of Affirmation
6	Acts of Service
6	Physical Touch
0	Receiving Gifts

Quality time seems to be my highest, I don't think it means that I want to spend every second with someone I love but that I want the time are together to be meaningful and special.


----------



## fleursdetilleul

The test gave me Words of Affirmation, Acts of Service, Quality Time, Physical Touch and Receiving Gifts. I'm not sure which would come in second though, AoS or QT, both are very important to me.


----------



## Scarlet.Black

Mine are:

1. Quality Time 2.Acts of Service 3.Physical Touch and Words of Affirmation 4.Receiving Gifts

I don't sound like ENFJ :shocked: I don't really care about Words of affirmation or gifts.


----------



## Lady of the Lake

11	Quality Time
7	Physical Touch
7	Words of Affirmation
5	Acts of Service
0	Receiving Gifts

I'm INFJ.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Actions speak louder to me than words, altho of course I like words of affirmation...they are all good.


----------



## Stopping By Woods

All the above, pending the situation.

Words of Affirmation in her own language, so as to re-enforce what I want to say.


----------



## Desthro

For me, its Physical Touch and Words of Affirmation.

If you get results from the test and go, "But X and Y is so important to me too!" It's because you understand their value. Like, I don't value acts of service, or gifts, or even time spent with me as highly as a touch or genuine phrase of affection. (Physical touch and Quality time are kind of correlated, because you have to be present to be touched yes? LoL) 

I touch and say affirming words constantly. Everything else is secondary, I recognize their value and importance, and I am quick to say something (more affirming words!) when I notice someone who performs an act of service or gives me a gift. 

It's really about what you default to. I touch and praise people constantly. When I'm with my girlfriend I tell her I love her probably like 2x an hour, while rubbing her shoulders and kissing her on the cheek/neck even when we're grocery shopping. Think about what you do.


----------



## 99thRedBalloon

This is mine;


Physical Touch: 11
Quality Time: 8
Words of Affirmation: 5
Acts of Service: 4
Receiving Gifts: 2

Sounds about right.


----------



## Cast

Acts of service, words of affirmation and physical touch - all the same score. Than quality time, and at the bottom receiving gifts.
For feeling loved, I think it got it right. However, when I need to express it, I use gifts quite a lot. No acts of service, because I'm lazy.
Interesting test


----------



## Gossip Goat

I'm going to take a guess before taking the test and say the order of my love languages will be: physical touch, quality time, words of affirmation, acts of service and gifts.

Actual Results:


10	Physical Touch
9	Words of Affirmation
6	Quality Time
3	Receiving Gifts
2	Acts of Service


----------



## Epic Love

My love language is definitely Physical Touch and I'd probably a tie with Quality Time. Most of the time PT scores higher than QT but both are quite important to me. Words of Affirmation are somewhere in the middle field, but I personally don't care much about Acts of Service or Gifts.


----------



## MyName

My main love languages are physical touch and words. Don't care at all about gifts.


----------



## Doccium

*Your primary love language is probably*
*Quality Time*
with a secondary love language being
*Words of Affirmation.*

Complete set of results

_Quality Time: 12
Words of Affirmation: 8
Acts of Service: 6
Receiving Gifts: 4
Physical Touch: 0_

Seems to be right.​


----------



## Angina Jolie

Wow. Gifts is basically unvalued for the large majority of people. That makes me kinda sad. I hope this is not a general trend in population too.

I think people misunderstand what gifts implies. It's not always about buying shiny things. It implies all kinds of variety of things or experiences that you wish to gift to the person you love based on whether you think they will enjoy it. I value gift giving a lot and it has never been about the material value of things but much more the sentimental value of them: I get those I love tickets to concerts I know they will love, fill the fridge with foods I know they enjoy so they can always be satisfied with what they can eat. I share (or buy) with books that I have loved and think they will love too. 

I took the test a while ago but I think it was incorrect. I would say:
*Yes equally to:* Physical touch, gift giving, quality time.
*No equally to:* Acts of service, words of affirmation.


----------



## Asity

pomPOM said:


> Wow. Gifts is basically unvalued for the large majority of people. That makes me kinda sad. I hope this is not a general trend in population too.


I have wondered about this too, and what exactly constitutes a gift. The way gifts are portrayed in these tests and explanations seem overly material, which I suppose it can be; movies and series do like to emphasize jewellery as the ultimate gift. While I don't enjoy receiving or giving such extravagant gifts, one of my top 3 ways to show my love and appreciation for people I really care about is by getting them little things that remind me of our conversations/inside jokes/relationships - just small tokens, usually not valuable in terms of money but meaningful between us. Could be a flower I've picked, a little card with something funny, a photo of something I saw that reminded me of them etc. Typically I don't look for things specifically but stumble on them as I go about my life, and it's therefore not confined to gift-giving occasions like Christmas or birthdays. What makes it unique is that it's a spontaneous thing, something you want to share because you think the other will appreciate it. The gift then becomes a physical reminder that I am thinking about someone and value them even if they are not there; as such it is a private exchange and not something that necessarily makes sense to others or can be shown off to others, and not about material objects whatsoever. It's more about the thought behind these tokens of appreciation than it is about items. 

Moreover, if someone has given me a thoughtful gift out of the blue, something relating to 'us' or something I'm going through, that means a whole lot more than getting a generic gift from someone just because they think it's socially expected to give one. The latter really mean nothing to me but the former makes me think I'm valued and being listened to.

I think this still constitutes gift-giving.

My love languages probably rank:
1. Quality time
2. Physical touch
3. Gifts
4. Words of affirmation
5. Acts of service

- Although the exact order depends on the individual relationships. Physical touch is not important with friends or family but very much so in a romantic context.


----------



## Mmmm

My top one is *acts of service*. I love it when an SO does something to make my life easier. Especially if it's something I hate doing, like service the vehicle or wash dishes. 

I also enjoy *quality time *with my SO, talking, or just being together.

Next would be *physical touch*, I crave that affection from my SO. 

Then *words of affirmation*, this would be few & far between. I mean the first time he says, "I love you." I want the reasons why but after that I assume he continues to feel the same way & should only express sentiments in a spontaneous way, not out of habit. 

Lastly would be *receiving gifts*, again for me this would need to be sporadic & thoughtful in order to show me love. This is usually the love language I show with friends, not so much an SO.


----------



## abnormal

INFP
Physical Touch: 10
Words of Affirmation: 9
Quality Time: 6
Acts of Service: 4
Receiving Gifts: 1


----------



## Librarylady

It's been a while since I took the actual test, and am too lazy to get the specific results. However for me it was,

Quality time > Words of Affirmation > Receiving gifts > Acts of service > Physical touch


----------



## ImNathan

I'm not sure how physical touch is so high, I don't even like hand holding outside of the bedroom 

Words of Affirmation: 11
Physical Touch: 8
Quality Time: 7
Acts of Service: 4
Receiving Gifts: 0


----------



## vhaydenlv

Quality Time: 8
Acts of Service: 7
Physical Touch: 6
Words of Affirmation: 6 
Receiving Gifts: 3

Those are pretty even results... I'm not surprised by quality time. I was surprised by Acts of Service but yeah I guess it's true, after spending so much time tending to everyone else's need, i'd want someone to do the same for me from time to time. I don't exactly know how physical touch got so high.


----------



## rezbi

Quality Time: 11
Physical Touch: 7
Words of Affirmation: 7
Receiving Gifts: 5
Acts of Service: 0

Hahaha yep this sounds about right. I'm surprised physical touch wasn't higher, since I'm such a sensor (ISTJ here) who likes to hug and kiss my loved ones way too much. However, quality time was definitely the one I knew would win. I'm a person who needs to keep busy/entertained so if you can't spend time with me, then that's the ultimate way to kill the romance.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin

> Your Scores
> 9Quality Time9Words of Affirmation5Physical Touch4Acts of Service3Receiving Gifts


Makes perfect sense to me, although I feel that every category resonates in some ways. I don't like to receive gifts often but I'm deeply moved when someone takes the time to make me something themselves - I have a few cards that close friends of mine made for me during important times in my life, eg. after a recent move, or graduating from high school. It's not the *thing* they gave me - most material objects that I've been given as gifts I actually usually forget where they came from, unless it's something deeply personal. For that reason, the line between "acts of service" and "receiving gifts" is blurry, for me - I see acts of service as non-material gifts, and gifts mean the most to me when they either were hand-made, or they show that someone was really listening and understanding me.


----------



## Baraboudour

I've forgotten my scores but I got:
quality time > physical touch > acts of service > words of affirmation > receiving gifts

Trinkets are nice but they do create clutter.


----------



## Monadnock

My dominant language is Quality Time; I was expecting the top spot to go to Words Of Affirmation or Physical Touch.


----------



## JamesCollector

12	Physical Touch
8	Quality Time
6	Acts of Service
4	Words of Affirmation
0	Receiving Gifts

I don't understand why being touched by my roommate feels so good to me. The first time she hugged me, I was surprised that I liked it. I was confused about why I wanted more.

When I was young, physical touch in my family was always for a punishment, even if someone pretended it wasn't. Since then, I've avoided all physical touch other than necessary handshakes. I never wanted it and didn't care about it. Until that hug from my roommate.

The Quality Time score would help explain why I enjoy just having quiet time with her.


----------



## Rventurelli

Link appears to be broken for me.


----------



## Mude

The link is also broken for me. However, I would expect my order to be something like:

1. Quality Time
2. Physical Touch
3. Words of Affirmation
4. Acts of Service
5. Gifts

At least for romantic relationships. For everyone else, physical touch would drop _below_ the bottom. :/


----------



## Rventurelli

Found a link that _works_: Discover Your Love Language - The 5 Love Languages®

Mine was in order:

Words of Affirmation

Quality Time

Acts of Service

Physical touch

Receiving gifts.


I do not necessarily agree with the _interpretation _of the website though. Being insulted or treated harshly _does not _deeply affect me in any way. I can take a lot of abuse and it is nearly impossible to really get under my skin. It actually frustrates deeply people who do want to annoy me, as the more desperate they try, the more stupid they look.

Now, _being told_ by someone that they like/love me or if they give me a present or do _anything_ to show they appreciate me, often times is enough to get me _deeply_ emotional, although I most likely won't show it externally. I do not think I have _ever_ heard any of my parents nor family say that they "love" me. Thinking about it, I cannot even recall my ex-wife telling me a single time that she loved me. When my father's girlfriend asked her how did she call me, like "honey", "dear", "darling" or whatever, she responded "the person I hate less".


----------



## The Poet

another interesting thing, I hardly touch anybody, and I have autism, and often don't like to be touched in a certain way or for people to be in my personal space. I guess I'm surrounded by lots of people I don't care for irl and only have very few people i actually love. like my two best friends, (although one of them i can't touch cause he lives far away and has no chance of getting here any time soon). my mother, and strangely, my sister, but i also believe i pictured myself with a romantic partner and touching and got all excited. but then again, my other best friend lives most of the time far away and i imagined hugging him, so that could work, too. quality time im not questioning, especially when paired with touching. there's nothing i would love better than to snuggle with someone on the couch watching avrupa yakasi (a turkish comedy from the good old days of turkey in the 21st century before it became authoritarian and divided), and possibly under a blanket, with her head on my chest and us laughing our butts off and my hand stroking her hair. but unfortunately i hardly have love in my life other than from my best friend who lives in this country. and that's only on the phone. and i could only accomplish the previous feat through marriage due to the permanent course religion has set for me, in other words, there's no going back or middle path. if i tried it, i fear that with my impulsivity i might go nuts. so religious beliefs beliefs means id have to wait until marriage and that's not happening any time soon. EDIT: Not to mention i live at home with my mother and brother and have no job so it would be awkward cuddling on the couch with her, and if i went to her place........i dont know whatll happen.


----------



## The Poet

Rventurelli said:


> _But is it reciprocal_? By which I mean, do you enjoy giving gifts just as much or it is really only receiving?


 :laughing:that's true, when i receive a gift, my first thought is, "CAN I HAVE MORE CHOCOLATE!" Not, how do I awkwardly pay this back when it's all about me at the moment, yet im gonna forget this in less than 1 day after they leave.


----------



## Jaune

Never realized this thread existed until now, lol.

8	Quality Time
8	Receiving Gifts
7	Words of Affirmation
4	Acts of Service
3	Physical Touch


* *




Quality Time
In Quality Time, nothing says “I love you” like full, undivided attention. Being there for this type of person is critical, but really being there—with the TV off, fork and knife down, and all chores and tasks on standby—makes you feel truly special and loved. Distractions, postponed activities, or the failure to listen can be especially hurtful. Whether itʼs spending uninterrupted time talking with someone else or doing activities together, you deepen your connection with others through sharing time.

Receiving Gifts
Don’t mistake this love language for materialism; the receiver of gifts thrives on the love, thoughtfulness, and effort behind the gift. If you speak this language, the perfect gift or gesture shows that you are known, you are cared for, and you are prized above whatever was sacrificed to bring the gift to you. A missed birthday or a hasty, thoughtless gift would be disastrous—so would the absence of everyday gestures. Gifts are heartfelt symbols to you of someone else's love and affection for you.


----------



## DeborahRichardson

Set of results 
Quality Time: 5
Physical Touch: 8
Words of Affirmation: 2
Acts of Service: 4
Receiving Gifts: 4


----------



## Pippi

1. Acts of Service
2. Quality Time
3. Physical Touch
4. Words of Affirmation
5. Receiving Gifts

Talk is cheap. Buying someone off with gifts is even cheaper. Ain't saying that's what it always is, but if you've experienced someone doing that shit a lot, you can end up placing higher emphasis on actions.


----------



## rishabhpuri

Everything matter in love but the language of love may be the eye-contact and the physical touch.


----------



## rishabhpuri

Physical youch will be the language of love. but this may differ from person to person.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

I've discovered a new one - altschmerz.


----------



## Cherry

9	Quality Time
7	Physical Touch
6	Words of Affirmation
5	Receiving Gifts
3	Acts of Service


----------



## KJL

I am sure mine would be
Physical touch: Very high
Quality time: High
Acts of service: Medium
Words of Affirmation: Low
Receiving Gifts: very low


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Physical touch is my primary thing then after is quality time.


----------



## Pippi

My first language of looove is doing nice things, and second is leaving me the hell alone & going away to enjoy your own quality time, bitch. :skunk:ctopus::hearts:


----------



## HelenMoroz

the best thing a man can give for a woman is his attention

Words of Affirmation11315.56%
Quality Time28839.67%
Receiving Gifts91.24%
Acts of Service7910.88%
Physical Touch


----------



## CountZero

This was kind of surprising. I thought Quality Time would be highest, but it turns out I appreciate touch quite a bit more than I thought. I'm still not entirely convinced its the most important thing to me though.


9Physical Touch8Quality Time8Words of Affirmation4Acts of Service1Receiving Gifts


----------



## angelfish

Physical touch and quality time are both really important to me. I think physical touch wins out by a little bit in terms of my pure enjoyment, which was evidenced when I took the quiz, but I think quality time is sort of more useful/value in the sense that it allows for more intentional, directed relationship bonding. The other 3 ended up being quite similarly ranked for me and that feels right.


----------



## major breakdown

Physical touch and Quality time 
I can remember so many times I have been so overly cuddly with my mom to the point where she would already tell me she needed some space haha. People would usually not guess that I am a touchy feely person because I have become very careful with touching other people, since I met my first uni friend. She is very touch averse but didn't tell me straight away, so I made a joke where I poked here teasingly and she told me very sternly that she hated nothing more than the feeling of people touching her without her permission. I became suddenly aware of how I might have overstepped so many peoples boundaries already in my life and they didn't tell me becasue they were maybe too shy or something and therefore I now ask people if they are ok with my normal self before I just go around and hug or poke people lol 
Physical touch and Quality time also influence each other a lot. When you're cuddling and talking with whoever has a special place in your heart you are already spending some really good quality time imo


----------



## CarlitaMx

I'm really into physical touch and quality time, I really love to cuddle and kiss the ones I love


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

Meowing is not a love language. My husband said, "If you meow at me one more time, I'm not giving you sex!" 

Meanie... 😿


----------



## methamphetemina

Nightwine said:


> Take the test here.
> 
> My results were:
> 
> Your primary love language is probably
> Physical Touch
> with a secondary love language being
> Quality Time.
> 
> Complete set of results
> Physical Touch: 11
> Quality Time: 8
> Words of Affirmation: 8
> Acts of Service: 2
> Receiving Gifts: 1
> 
> Words of Affirmation probably should be tied with Physical Touch for me. The last either or question; _I need to be touched every day or I need your words of affirmation daily_; was a toss up question, I need both.
> 
> I first took this test before I was in a relationship that had a mismatch in communication, so it's interesting to see how it came into play for myself. Really, Words of Affirmation should probably be highest. The boyfriend 'speaks' in Acts of Service, and a common phrase from his mouth when I ask for more verbal reassurance is "But you know how much I like you." through what he does, and while I recognize it and appreciate it, I don't fully register it, if that makes sense.
> 
> Others?





Nightwine said:


> Take the test here.
> 
> My results were:
> 
> Your primary love language is probably
> Physical Touch
> with a secondary love language being
> Quality Time.
> 
> Complete set of results
> Physical Touch: 11
> Quality Time: 8
> Words of Affirmation: 8
> Acts of Service: 2
> Receiving Gifts: 1
> 
> Words of Affirmation probably should be tied with Physical Touch for me. The last either or question; _I need to be touched every day or I need your words of affirmation daily_; was a toss up question, I need both.
> 
> I first took this test before I was in a relationship that had a mismatch in communication, so it's interesting to see how it came into play for myself. Really, Words of Affirmation should probably be highest. The boyfriend 'speaks' in Acts of Service, and a common phrase from his mouth when I ask for more verbal reassurance is "But you know how much I like you." through what he does, and while I recognize it and appreciate it, I don't fully register it, if that makes sense.
> 
> Others?


I have done this before. The first one is acts of services
As an ENTJ, I can tell that mostt, maybe all of us prefer acts of services out of all others. The second one is quality time, but nothing can beat up a well done job I needed you to do.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

One Language of Love: Don't walk out on your family and expect to be loved in return when you do.


----------

